# I'm getting a new horse! New Pictures Add on Page 2!



## Sassy'sMom (Jan 23, 2009)

I sold my big horse over a year ago and I only had minis. At one time I had 4 of them! Now, I am going to just have 2 minis and a biggie! I have had the bug to ride again so bad it isn't even funny. I thought I would be okay with just minis and a cart, but I miss riding! So, I started trying to sell my gelding that can ride and drive so I can have room for a biggie. A lady contacted me and we decided to do a trade! She is supposed to arrive sometime this weekend. The lady is going to call me tonight and let me know which day!

She is a 12 year old dark bay Thoroughbred mare. She is just so pretty! I have never been a fan of thorougbreds before, but she sounds like a wonderful horse! So, we are going to trade for 30 days and see how it works. If all goes smoothly, she will stay with me here!

Here is a picture of her, without her winter woollies! I will post pictures of her again once she arrives!

This is Sallie:


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope it works out for you,she's very pretty! A trade sounds like a win for you both. I dont ride alot but when I get the urge it's nice to be able to go



.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 24, 2009)

How I miss riding too!~

She's a very pretty horse. I'm sure it will all go well for everyone.


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2009)

She is lovely! Congratulations


----------



## SHANA (Jan 24, 2009)

She looks like a nice mare. I miss riding too but I do have 3 riding horses(2 mine and one is my hubbys), will be so nice to ride again once my baby is born.



My riding horses are at my brothers farm this winter and are being quite spoiled by my nephew and niece. Lots of carrots, apples and pats. In the summer they are leased to a riding school and ridden 5 days a week. They have weekends off unless gone to a horseshow. The facilities are great and they have a indoor arena and are a 10 minute ride on horseback from my brothers farm. I can go ride them anytime I want there as long as it is after 12 on weekdays. They have lessons in the mornings.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 24, 2009)

What a pretty mare. I hope it works out for the both of you.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Very nice mare



congratulations*


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Jan 27, 2009)

A trade sounds like a wonderful idea. I am a huge fan of T/B's and the barn I ride at is full of them



I love our minis but I can't imagine not being able to ride a few times a week!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 27, 2009)

So how are things going? Hope it works out for everyone



.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jan 27, 2009)

I am not real sure just yet! LOL! They absolutely love my little gelding, but I am not so sure about the biggie! She is a 12 year old TB, but I was told she was super calm and easy going. She isn't! She is very tall (they said 15.3, but I think she is over 16!) and pretty jumpy. I know she is in a new place, and I am giving her time to calm down before I make any decisions, but she seems a little more lively than I was expecting her to be. She is definitely beautiful! I will post more pictures tonight!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope she adjusts soon,hopefully it's the new place. I'm glad they like your gelding,looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from Sunday of her. She was having a ball in the snow, trotting the fence line with my 2 mins.
















Here are two fatties watching her and looking for grass through the snow!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I hope things work out for you



.


----------



## jleonard (Jan 27, 2009)

She is a pretty girl! Looks like a sweetheart too. Hope you like her!


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 30, 2009)

*shes lovely



*


----------



## tnovak (Feb 2, 2009)

Your pic makes me get riding fever again!!!!!!


----------



## Miniature217 (Feb 2, 2009)

She looks awesome!



That does sound like a great trade . It has been a long time when i rode on a horse , it has been 5 years


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Our weather has been pretty crappy for the past couple of weeks, ever since I got her. But, on Sunday, it broke! I was so excited! It was 40 degrees here! And not much wind. I can't believe how wonderful 40 and no wind felt!

So, I decided to ride her! She is a very big girl, I was told 15.3, but she is more like 16.0 or 16.1. Tall thoroughbred girl. But, oh my, she is incredible in the saddle. I only ride Western, but I think she would be amazing to ride in English. She is trained for both. But, wow! I had so much fun. She listens like you wouldn't believe and she is so calm when saddled. I thought I might trade her back since she was so tall, but she has wormed her way into my heart.

She has been here for a 1 1/2 weeks, and she has really settled in. She is a dream to catch and walk into the stall with. For a big girl, she has wonderful ground manners. And, like I said, she is a fabulous ride.

Any way, she is a great horse, and I am definitely going to give her a much longer chance. I am beginning to fall for her.

I had the big horse bug and I think she might be the one I was looking for. I will find out more when it gets warmer again, but so far, it is looking good!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm so happy for you both









.


----------



## EAD Minis (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! Shes a pretty girl and sounds like a dream!!


----------



## shelly (Feb 5, 2009)

Congratulations...sounds like it is all working out for the best! Good luck with her!!!!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I am very happy to have her. She listens so well, it is very obvious that she has been very well trained. Now I can't wait until Spring/Summer so I can really get out there and ride!


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Feb 5, 2009)

I am so glad it is working out she looks like a wonderful girl. T/B's are wonderful horses all they need is a few minutes to get the sillies out


----------



## dragonfur (Feb 8, 2009)

Just remember, what's "calm" for other horse breeds is not necessarily the same for Thoroughbreds. They have been bred for centuries to be "hot blooded," and it takes a special touch to work with them. They are wonderful horses, and will give you 110% in anything they do for you.

If you are familiar with Parelli, you might try playing his seven games with her a bit. Gaining her trust will go a long way to making her comfortable at your place. Sounds like she's not quite there, yet. She will settle down some once she feels comfortable, and that she can trust you. She's absolutely lovely!


----------

